# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  وأخيرا البرنامج الذي يبحث عنه الكثير برنامج التحويل من صيغة Jar إلي SiS و العكس&

## kojyy

اليوم أقدم لكم برنامج رائع لتحويل صيغ الجوال من jar إلي sis و من sis إلي jar    
extchanger.exe   
355Ko      نبذة عن البرنامج    
قم بسحب البرنامج أو اللعبة المراد تحويلها من SIS إلى JAR أو العكس عن طريق الفارة 
بجانب كلمة: File Name و File Type داخل هذا البرنامج 
كما هو موضح بالصورة. 
بعد سحب الملف قم بكتابة الصيغة المراد تحويل البرنامج إليها 
مثلا: سنحول لعبة بصيغة SIS إلى لعبة بصيغة JAR 
نقوم بكتابة JAR أسفل:Change To 
كما هو موضوح بالصورة 
ملاحظة: التحويل سيتم على الملف الأصلي و ليس في ملف آخر منفصل 
يعني إذا كنت محتاج للملف الأصلي إعمل له نسخة قبل التحويل. 
التحميل من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي البرنامج

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائع شكرا لك على البرنماج ,,,تم التقيم

----------

